# Well Im getting old ?



## Ebo (Nov 4, 2015)

Right now, its only 2 days from getting mature, as meaning turning 50, and I have full prepperation for a Big party.

I rented my trusted bar to host this "thing" since I know a lot of people. So by any chance that you live in Denmark or close, I invite you to help me celebrate my big day.

All will be payed fore, food and drink for 4 hours and I will pick up the tab in the end.

Ive even gone so far to put it on the local radio, so if you are in the mood for a fun friday, just come and I will take care of it all.

Ive even put it on FB, so crap the bill is going to be big

Yours Truely
Jens Jepsen(Ebo)


----------



## qubit (Nov 4, 2015)

I'd love to come over, but I live in the UK. Sounds like an epic party.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 4, 2015)

qubit said:


> I'd love to come over, but I live in the UK. Sounds like an epic party.



Plane tickets to Denmark are cheap. I've a friend over there called Kasper who I've visited before, and tickets weren't much above £60


----------



## Ebo (Nov 4, 2015)

Just buy the ticket, I wll pay for your stay on a hotel. I have money to spend and thats how im going to do it, just invite everyone I know which includs my big sister, travelling ½ away the world to join me on my big day. I got enough moneywise, so lets spend some of it . Mabye my beloved wife will say  and hopefully she dosent , but who am I to know ?. She is the wife, and she try to keep me in line, but that day and she agreed to let me hang loose, so I got 15000 dollars to spend, and Im not stopping until its over and I have no money left. She is the love of my life, and she controls me, BUT actually I do what I want and when I want it, Im fortunate enough to being able to do so.

Its just like allways, we think were in control(men), and were not thats allways the women.


----------



## LightningJR (Nov 4, 2015)

i live in canada, too far, sorry bro. Happy birthday man! sounds like a hell of a time!!


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 4, 2015)

Cool offer man.  It'd be a short flight from Glasgow but not possible with work commitments etc.  Have a great day.


----------



## 64K (Nov 4, 2015)

That's very generous of you. Sounds like you're in for the birthday party of your life.


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 4, 2015)

really, but im far far away from south east asia
but anyway happy birthday man..  you gonna have big party and big bill too


----------



## lZKoce (Nov 4, 2015)

I didn't have the chance to go that up north  Worked in Struer for a while. Aarhus was awesome and Herning  . Was it in February....I might have showed up  Anyway, have a good party, man.


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 4, 2015)

@Ebo... Have a Happy and Fun Birthday.
My thoughts will be there, even though I am not.
I will be at my niece's Birthday Dinner.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Nov 4, 2015)

I heard the phrase "life starts at 40". You have pass that already! How the last 10 years been? Happy 50th birthday Man!

I am not anywhere close to celebrate with you. Enjoy half of a century of your life there. Its a big milestone.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 4, 2015)

@Ebo 

I am almost as mature as you ! Theres a couple of months in it.  

I would love to join you and if i physically could i would, but i cant.

I am going to wish you a Happy Birthday today.... in Welsh it is  " Penblwydd Hapus"


Gobeithio y byddwch yn ei gael yn hollol stemio meddwi ac yn cael amser gwych gyda phobl wych o'ch cwmpas i gyd y gorau o Gerwyn

https://www.google.co.uk/#q=welsh+to+danish+translation

isnt Google epic....


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 4, 2015)

I had an epic party at 50 too, sadly that was a while ago so I can no longer remember why it was epic   Have a great party, shame it was not next month, I will be in Lapland visiting Santa with my granddaughter, I could have made a detour on the way home!


----------



## jsfitz54 (Nov 4, 2015)

Happy Birthday!   How would your wife feel about 2, twenty five year olds?


----------



## Blue-Knight (Nov 4, 2015)

Ebo said:


> Well Im getting old ?


Definitely. All of us are.


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 4, 2015)

Ebo said:


> turning 50,


Been There  Done that  was a while ago got the tea shirt ( got   spliffy Pin hole BurnsFag Burns and Moth Holes )

so Guess your well and Truly a member of us OLD Farts Club
Tennor Do a nice line in Incontinence gear !!
Have a on me and take care of yourself


----------



## Toothless (Nov 4, 2015)

Ebo said:


> Right now, its only 2 days from getting mature, as meaning turning 50


We share the same birthday I assume? (Nov 5) With you being exactly 30 years older than me? That's pretty cool.


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 4, 2015)

Happy Birfday and stuffs!~!!!  Enjoy it, wish I was close enough to hope over heheh


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 4, 2015)

Toothless said:


> We share the same birthday I assume? (Nov 5) With you being exactly 30 years older than me? That's pretty cool.


As I read it Jens birthday is on Friday the 6th. Hell I have been home for three days now, I might swing by. PM you tomorrow Jens.


----------



## Toothless (Nov 4, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> As I read it Jens birthday is on Friday the 6th.


Close enough


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 4, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Close enough


Birthday party on a Friday is better than on a Thursday . Currently investigating if I can change a lunch appointment from Saturday to Sunday. I might drag agent00skid along.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 4, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> As I read it Jens birthday is on Friday the 6th. Hell I have been home for three days now, I might swing by. PM you tomorrow Jens.



I seemed to have forgotten where/how to check birthdays/upcoming birthdays, where was it?


----------



## Devon68 (Nov 4, 2015)

I wish you a happy birthday and have a nice party.


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 4, 2015)

Right next door in Norway and I LOVE Denmark!(I'm actually Canadian) Your big bash sure is good excuse to visit again. I just hit the 40 and did nothing. I guess I should start planning ahead because this 50 thing sounds like a big deal!


----------



## horik (Nov 4, 2015)

Happy birthday and enjoy your party.


----------



## F-Zero (Nov 4, 2015)

Let me tell you something, my father is 53 years old and occasionally i talk with him about life and everything. And you know what he said to me when i brought up the age thing he said: You are old as you feel like and he is really happy and would not like to be 20 again. 

My point is enjoy your life with your friends and family. Age is not important remember that.


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 4, 2015)

Ebo said:


> Right now, its only 2 days from getting mature, as meaning turning 50, and I have full prepperation for a Big party.
> 
> I rented my trusted bar to host this "thing" since I know a lot of people. So by any chance that you live in Denmark or close, I invite you to help me celebrate my big day.
> 
> ...



Darn, I'm off by a few decades.  Lived in Holte, Denmark back in 1974, lol.  I turned 50 last year and though I had a great party, sound like you've got me beat! 

Cheers and Happy Birthday!  Make sure not to throw up on your ladies shoes.


----------



## flmatter (Nov 4, 2015)

Epic offer and epic sounding party!!!   Happy Birthday from Alaska!


----------



## purecain (Nov 15, 2015)

hope you had a great 50th Ebo !!!!


----------



## aasim1111 (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanks for being a generous and big hhearted inviting people from all around, people u know and don't.  I live in canada so I m out but I hope you enjoy and wish you the best. It's going to be a legendary party and an epic bill lol.

PS 50 years old is not a big age here in Canada. You are still young


----------



## Ebo (Nov 15, 2015)

oh yeah what a party.
Approx. 100 people came to the bar, all in good mood and ready to party.
I got a lot of gifts, and made sure they had all they could eat and drink, so eventually we all got drunk.

My very good friend came to visit me whom  I havent seen in more than 10 years, and we partied until between 04.30-0500 in the morning(not bad for 2 old guys). He couldnt even remember the last 2 bars we were at, eventhough there was a concert at one, he didnt remember the band playing .

Saturday we had a small party at home only for the very good friends and again all just went a little heywire , more gifts, good food and a lot of alcohol. All went well with a drunk mans karaoke, and we all just looked like fools and sang even worse.

sunday the game was over, and it was time to return to reality, oh boy my stomach was sour until wednsday.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 15, 2015)

Ebo said:


> oh yeah what a party.
> Approx. 100 people came to the bar, all in good mood and ready to party.
> I got a lot of gifts, and made sure they had all they could eat and drink, so eventually we all got drunk.
> 
> ...


There could have been 101 if you botherd to reply to my PM. I cancelled a dinner party.


----------

